# baseball sig



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

so i made a new sig of yunel who i love by the way...next to chipper jones of course....he rocks...anyways what do yall think....do u like the baseball thats in it?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I like it, it makes the two pics somehow blend together. Yunel is great btw, he was on my fantasy team :thumbsup:


----------

